# How often should/do you handle your snake?



## copey1975

Hello peeps,
As the title says I was wondering can you handle too much ? not enough?
I have a King snake and my son Joe has a Garter,and apart from the two days after feeding,we handle them both for approx 15 minutes each night..Is this too much or not enough.....I would appreciate your feed back
Thanks 
Mark and Joe


----------



## Bosh

15 minutes a day is fine.

It's a combination of yours and the snakes preference really. I only handle mine about once a week, and they are still fine to handle. Others handle less, and most probably handle more often than u do.

As long as the snakes are showing no signs of stress then carry on as you are.


----------



## copey1975

Thanx ...Joe is only seven ....so when he misbehaves he is not allowed to handle the snakes:naughty:


----------



## rake

copey1975 said:


> Thanx ...Joe is only seven ....so when he misbehaves he is not allowed to handle the snakes:naughty:


i use the same thing with my daughter :lol2:

handling time really does just depend on you and the snake, as long as the snake is still exploring and flicking its tongue an shows no stress then all is fine but it is snake dependant, i have a boa who is out for about 30mins as he likes to explore but my carpet python who needed tameing down was out for 5-10mins everyday

congrats on the choice of a garter snake (huge garter snake fan) :lol2:


----------



## gregmonsta

I handle my snakes as often as time allows. I prefer to have my snakes accustomed to regular interaction as it makes them less trouble during cleaning, etc, as well as giving them a break from the 'box' they call home and it also provides good exercise. I start from an early age or as soon as a snake joins my collection.


----------



## lordbrownie

I handle my snakes maybe once or twice a day for 15 - 20 minutes. To be honest, you can handle your snake as much as you like up to 1 or 2 hours a day! Have fun with your snakes ! :2thumb:


----------



## AJ Joyce

Well I try and handle my snakes as often as i can normally once aday, making sure i handle my king 1st lol she generally lets you know if shes doesnt want to come out coz she just edges back to the viv. My royal on the other hand just loves to curl up and lay with you most of the time


----------



## mitsi

our boas are handled three or four times a week for as long as they are comfortable sometimes this is 15 minutes other times its a couple of hours. Your snakes will let you knwo if its enough or too much.


----------



## parseltoungue

I have a female ball python who would always prefer to be exploring somewhere other that her enclosure! The more time out of the day I spend with her, the happier she is. I try to spend an hour a day at least with her, even if she is just curled around my neck while I do the dishes or tidy the house. There have only been a few times when she has gotten tired of being around me, and when she is I just put her back in her hide away. I tend to notice that she does this more at times right before she shows signs of a shed.


----------



## Zincubus

copey1975 said:


> Hello peeps,
> As the title says I was wondering can you handle too much ? not enough?
> I have a King snake and my son Joe has a Garter,and apart from the two days after feeding,we handle them both for approx 15 minutes each night..Is this too much or not enough.....I would appreciate your feed back
> Thanks
> Mark and Joe



It's been touched on already but I'd make sure that I always handle the King BEFORE the Garter snake - from personal experience


----------

